# Toe Clip Pedals



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking for some quality pedals that are compatable with toe clips. Anyone else still use toe clips? What pedals are avaliable?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

Pretty limited field. Velo Orange Touring Pedals look pretty good. Velo Orange Touring Pedals Sealed Bearing
MKS makes a platform too, doesn't seem as good. You might also look for Older pedals on bikes that can be rebuilt. Lots of older Campy and Dura Ace platforms around just waiting for some grease and new ball bearings.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Please, no!
My dad (74 years old) got hit by a car while riding his bike (left cross). Destroyed both his ankles when he didn't come out of the toe clips. Save yourself a world of hurt and get some flats or SPD's.....


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

leaguerider said:


> Please, no!
> My dad (74 years old) got hit by a car while riding his bike (left cross). Destroyed both his ankles when he didn't come out of the toe clips. Save yourself a world of hurt and get some flats or SPD's.....


Sorry about your dad. Been using toe clips for 45 years and thats what works for me.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Forster said:


> Pretty limited field. Velo Orange Touring Pedals look pretty good. Velo Orange Touring Pedals Sealed Bearing
> MKS makes a platform too, doesn't seem as good. You might also look for Older pedals on bikes that can be rebuilt. Lots of older Campy and Dura Ace platforms around just waiting for some grease and new ball bearings.


Thanks for the reply. Looking for something more like the old school Deore XT, not sure if it exists. Have a set that I rebuilt about once but they are getting pretty beat up now


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you ever used spd's for any length of time? It's hard for me to imagine ever wanting to go back to toe clips because clipless is an improvement over them in every single way. 

I'm guessing there's probably another reason but if you're only resisting because toe clips have always worked ok you really owe it to yourself to give spd's a go.

Sorry to go off-track, can't help with the toe clip compatible pedal recommendation.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

You figured out this new-fangled intranet thing, you should sh!t-can the toe clips and take the 2 weeks it would require to get used to exponentially better gear. Take it from a 65 year old, it's better for your riding and better for your brain if you embrace the attitude of a 20 year old and try new stuff!


----------



## sluglike (Jun 8, 2015)

YJ Bill said:


> Thanks for the reply. Looking for something more like the old school Deore XT, not sure if it exists. Have a set that I rebuilt about once but they are getting pretty beat up now


There's a couple of pairs of the M730 pedals on eBay right now. Search for XT platform pedals and you'll see them.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr. Toeclips here.

I use these (260g - w/o the toeclips):

Forté ATB Comp Pedals

...or similar (Bike Nashbar).

They are so cheap, you can throw them out every season if you want. But mine have been going pretty well. If you plan to keep them awhile, you may need to Loc-Tite the screws that hold the cages on.







Not shown in that pic is that I added 3/8" spacers and longer screws to effectively lengthen the toe clip so the ball of my foot is in the right place. They don't make bigger toe clips.

And why I feel I need to defend my pedal choice is beyond comprehension - maybe just to promote understanding. I don't lock my foot in. Having the toe clip gives me the same float as a flat pedal without the release of a clipless pedal. I've tried Shimano and Crank Bros. Candys at various times and I kept twisting out of them. Maybe my feet are learning disabled, but I quit fighting it and just ride what's comfortable.
































-F

PS - Now I gotta get outta here before some of this 50+ oldness rubs off on me.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

I've gone from toe clips to "clipless" to flats. For me flats with sticky rubber give you more control and safety than clips.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Fleas, that's what I'm looking for, thanks!


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Panchosdad, flats are awesome but don't work for me as I seem to need some float


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Fleas (Mr Toe Clips), I saw your link to this thread over on the Tandem subforum. I appreciate your vote for toe clip pedals.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

You guys using toe clips and straps are braver than me. I used 'em as a roadie in the mid-80s, then on my first two MTBs from the late 80s onwards (though with the straps kept loose), but then SPDs came along and I was an immediate convert. My SPD period ended after a small washout broke my leg, and the metalwork used to patch it up means that very bad things would happen if I broke that leg in the same way again.

Happily I have found a compromise with strapless toe clips, a bit like this arrangement:









I'm running a slightly different setup now: I've switched from gritty deck paint to skateboard grip tape (doesn't grind into the alloy), and the Wellgo B143 (CRC) pedals I'm currently running are ideal for fitting clips (the pedals in the pic needed fettling with angled spacers for the bolts). The plastic clips were OK but I switched to metal ones (Wiggle) after a bolt tore out, though it's swings-and-roundabouts as the metal clips do break after a few crash/bend/straighten cycles.

I should add that the Wellgo pedals don't have a dedicated strap guide, though there's room to run a strap through the pedal body if need be.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Fleas said:


> PS - Now I gotta get outta here before some of this 50+ oldness rubs off on me.


The only thing worse than getting old is not getting old. 
If you're lucky, you'll be here sooner than you think. 
=s


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> The only thing worse than getting old is not getting old.
> If you're lucky, you'll be here sooner than you think.
> =s


Looking forward to it.
'Til then,

-F


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd not recommend toe clips and straps to anyone mountain biking. My first downieville trip I had toe clip pedals on my FSR XC and twice got tangled to the point where I had to release the strap to get out of the pedals and get back up. On one of those falls my trapped foot torqued my knee and reactivated an old ski injury that hurt for months. I really like the SPD pedals now that I'm accustomed to them. I run them at the lowest release setting and I use the gold (multiple release) cleats rather than the black (single release) cleats.

I also recommend using the SPDs that have a cage around the cleat holding part. They spread the force of pedaling over more of the foot and are easier on my old Scarpa neuromas.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation and concern about possible injury from toe cage straps preventing swift exit from the pedals. Personally, I never tighten them like that. I maintain a loose floating foot attachment with my road bike toe clips, but not tight enough to feel any restriction to exiting the stirrups. I've so thoroughly ingrained my riding to getting into and out of the toe cages, I don't want to change to SPD. On a possibly related note, I am also having trouble adapting to the straight flat mountain bike handlebars. I've got this urge to change over to trekking handlebars.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I too am an SPD convert. However I understand the desire to stay with toe clips and straps. I recently 'rescued' a road bike that had old school quill type pedals, toe clips and leather straps. I used this combo for so long prior to my perversion some 30 years ago that I was back into the old habits and forgot about the pedals in about 2 miles.
Nothing wrong with them IF you understand them. AND you can still find plain old street shoes with enough sole stiffness to suffice on a bike. That in and of itself can save a bit of money.
Now why did I sell this KHS road bike (prolly Giant)? This one was a good fit. Wish people would stop offering money for my finds.
As far as obtaining pedals, I suggest used on Fleabay


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

I found the tidy Wellgo R025*B* to be pretty sweet. They are light (238g), have full sealed bearings (that's the "B" in the part number), and provisions for toe clip mounting.

R025B - Wellgo

If you ride in shoes with soft soles, the small platform can cause a hot spot, so I suggest using shoes with a stiffer sole.
Good luck, and keep us updated with what you find. :thumbsup:


----------



## babagoon (Oct 17, 2006)

This is what I use. Flip the axle's and you are good to go. Awesome pedals for toe clips

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E7UZ7FM/ref=twister_B00GDF87GU?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

What, no mention of Powergrips?!!!!!

Come on, SOMEONE has to chime in in support of these things! 

Clipless pedals here.* Once I started riding Look on the road bike in '87 and SPD was released in about '90, there was no going back. But that's just me.

*On all bicycles. Except the unicycle (but it isn't a bicycle, so the rule holds!).


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the great replies everyone. Glad to see that there are some other toe clip Luddites out there. Haven't done anything yet in the way of new pedals as we have been on an extended RV trip, just been doing easy family rides on my campground bike.


----------



## babagoon (Oct 17, 2006)

There's quite a few of us riding the clips back east in CT...we love our tech


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

BTW I got that KHS back. Paid less than what I sold it for. I think I'll keep it. I moved and it's a good, fugly bike I don't have to worry about being stolen when I'm getting groceries. I may go sealed platforms, no clips or straps. Throw the pedals away when they wear out.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fleas said:


> Mr. Toeclips here.
> 
> I use these (260g - w/o the toeclips):
> 
> ...


I understand your frustration with defending what you like. I also noticed you didn't include the best design in clipless pedals on the market. TIME ATAC

Best in every way. Easy in, easy out in an emergency. No moving mechanisms makes them hassle free. If you get the XS model they have adjustable float. Plus you can shave the cleats or reverse them for the desired ease in release.

Just my 2 cents, thats all. If you are dead set on clip in pedals so be it.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> Take it from a 65 year old, it's better for your riding and better for your brain if you embrace the attitude of a 20 year old and try new stuff!


Except when it comes to going total gonzo. I'm getting close to 60 meself. And guess what, it hurts more when I crash and it also takes longer to heal.:madman:


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Picked up two sets of

these:Forté ATB Comp Pedals - Performance Bike

Cheap, light and seem to be well made. Thanks Fleas and all the others who replied.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I understand your frustration with defending what you like. I also noticed you didn't include the best design in clipless pedals on the market. TIME ATAC
> 
> Best in every way. Easy in, easy out in an emergency. No moving mechanisms makes them hassle free. If you get the XS model they have adjustable float. Plus you can shave the cleats or reverse them for the desired ease in release.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, thats all. If you are dead set on clip in pedals so be it.





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Easy in, easy out in an emergency. No moving mechanisms makes them hassle free. If you get the XS model they have adjustable float. Plus you can shave the cleats or reverse them for the desired ease in release.


Sounds like my reasons for using Egg Beaters (except for adjustable float). I believe Egg Beaters might be bit lighter than TA & they are the only pedal I know of with 4-side entry. Some have complained about reliability, but I've had the same 2 sets for 11 years with no problems. I inject some grease every couple years. I've never had to replace bearings & they're still nice & tight, but bearing kits are available.

But to each his own. Pedal selection is one of those very personal things.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Guy I ride with regularly uses toe clips. He literally cannot use clipless due to medical issues.

It's one thing to suggest the downsides of some tech to someone that might not know. That's being helpful.

It's a completely other thing to continue to berate someone for choosing to use something that you wouldn't. That's being an asshole.

Lot of the latter in this thread.


----------



## small adventures PGH (Jun 12, 2017)

YJ Bill said:


> Looking for some quality pedals that are compatable with toe clips. Anyone else still use toe clips? What pedals are avaliable?


I'm late to the thread, but have you tried hold-fast straps. I run them with a pair of BMX pedals on my touring bike and i love it.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

YJ Bill, I am a recent convert to mtb riding. My road bikes all use toe clip pedals. They simply aren't practical for mountain biking, because you will often need to start off pedaling uphill, and you can't get the second foot into the stirrup. Try DMR V12 platform pedals, with trail running shoes or virtually any athletic shoes. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

DeadGrandpa said:


> YJ Bill, I am a recent convert to mtb riding. My road bikes all use toe clip pedals. They simply aren't practical for mountain biking, because you will often need to start off pedaling uphill, and you can't get the second foot into the stirrup. Try DMR V12 platform pedals, with trail running shoes or virtually any athletic shoes. I don't think you will be disappointed.


Thanks for the suggestion but I have tried platforms. I really liked them but unfortunatly they killed my knees in a few miles due to lack of float.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

This is probably getting old, but I'll share my experience with clipless. Way back, when I was still using clips, I had a few tumbles because I couldn't get my foot out. I tried a couple flavors of clipless but had issues with float and the occasional wanting to release now, not working out. I went to Shimano clipless and what made the difference to me was the multi release clips. Between those and setting the pedals on the light side, I feel connected to the bike but have zero issue with release. Even in an oh crap moment my feet are free. The only issue ( not really an issue ) it the occasional pop out when my foot hits a rock.


----------

